# Stumpin



## fatboy (Aug 11, 2015)

This is the way to do it........

http://www.altdriver.com/general/the-mother-of-all-stump-grinders/


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2015)

That is neat

Seems like it makes a bigger mess


----------



## ICE (Aug 11, 2015)

Will work on even the toughest hemorrhoids.


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 12, 2015)

big tractor required


----------



## ICE (Aug 12, 2015)

Or a little tractor with fatboy sitting on it.


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2015)

Just do it the easy way and check your gun sight at the same time;;


----------

